# Thor X Colossus 18 Million Candlepower Rechargeable Spotlight Problem - Please Assist



## stuckonreplay (Mar 18, 2011)

I just bought a Thor X Colossus 18 M CP Rechargeable Spotlight for $55 new, and there is an issue. I recharged it for about 14/15 hours, and only the lower power setting switch works. When I switch the high power setting on, nothing happens. I tried charging it in a car via it's 12v Car Adapter Cable, still no success. Any ideas why it may not work?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 19, 2011)

most likely a bad lead acid battery. Same as car battery, they lose capacity if sit too lone.


----------



## BVH (Mar 19, 2011)

IIRC, you turn only one switch on at a time? It's been a long time. Sounds like you are saying you are turning both switches on to get "high"?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2011)

Try BVH's solution first, then if you get no results try an external power source for the bulb (it'll plug into an automotive light headlight socket :thumbsup:


----------



## stuckonreplay (Mar 19, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> most likely a bad lead acid battery. Same as car battery, they lose capacity if sit too lone.


It's brand new though, with about a 90% charge...



BVH said:


> IIRC, you turn only one switch on at a time? It's been a long time. Sounds like you are saying you are turning both switches on to get "high"?


This morning I tried turning only the high power on after it resting all night, and it still doesn't work...



[email protected] said:


> Try BVH's solution first, then if you get no results try an external power source for the bulb (it'll plug into an automotive light headlight socket :thumbsup:



What do you mean try an external power source for the bulb? I'm new to this...


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 19, 2011)

had same problem with mine but on mine the hight switch didn't work I replaced both with good automotive toggle switches and now works great. On my Cyclopse I had same problem only high and no low found that issue to be a bad Bulb brand new light bad low side filliment. 
Converyed the cyclops to HID rather then replace the bulb.

Joe


----------



## stuckonreplay (Mar 19, 2011)

**update**

I have good news everyone, I managed to fix the problem. Some how, the high-power positive cable was unplugged from the 3-prong bulb on the inside, only the main negative and low-power positive cables were plugged in. I plugged in the high-power positive, and this thing is just bright! And I though low-power was bright! :laughing:
But thank-you everyone for willingly wanting to fix the problem, your input was much appreciated.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it was something simple and you got it working now all you to do is wait till dark and light some stuff up. 

Joe


----------



## stuckonreplay (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 for the record, thanks Joe.

:thumbsup:


----------

